

Ask HN: Is it too late to start learning to code? - rblion

I'm 23 and have tried to learn coding a few times in my life without any success. I want to try again. I have a design for something I want to build that I think will make a difference in the world and want to start coding it. I know there must people in this community who are 'late bloomers' and started learning in their 20's or maybe later. If you are one of those people, can you please share some advice and guidance on how you got started and how you kept going?<p>It would mean the world to me. Thanks. :)
======
nonamegiven
For the rest of your life, no matter how old you are, if you want to do
something then fucking do it.

Here endeth the lesson.

------
Mc_Big_G
You're 23. It's not too late to start doing anything. I was a sysadmin who
started programming and building things around age 30. Last year I quit my
senior dev position in S.F. to freelance and now I make more money working
only 20 hours per week. So yeah, it's not too late.

------
nochek
At the age of 24, I decided to learn to code so that I could create stuff I
thought of. Since then I have learned 7 different languages, created several
awesome sites, projects, games, and frameworks. I learned it all entirely
through Google Search.

------
danielhughes
Seriously? You're only 23. Just do it. You literally have decades ahead of you
to enjoy coding. When I saw the headline I thought I'd be responding to a
senior citizen...in which case my response would have been the same.

------
cafard
I took a programming class (Fortran IV) at 18, and found it interesting
enough, but frustrating, given the i/o of the day (hand over punch cards at
the operators' counter, wait for the cards to come out a chute with the
printout wrapped aroud them.)

At 31 or 32, I discovered that there were things that I could do with a
computer that would make my life (and many others') much easier, and I taught
myself assembler, since I didn't have acess to a compiler or interpreter. Then
I went back to school....

I would suggest taking a few classes. Get the hang of data structures and
algorithms. Learn a few languages. The resources that are available to you,
for free, are astonishing. If you are using a PC, you can download systems for
Python, Scheme, and Common Lisp, you can get Microsoft Visual Studio. If you
are using Linux, you can get all manner of systems installed

Good luck, and enjoy yourself.

------
elclanrs
Programming is about solving problems. Is it too late to start solving
problems? No. It just takes dedication and perseverance. The learning curve is
exponential so the first few months will be slow and confusing, but once you
understand the basic concepts you'll start to become more productive.

------
architek1
I had some BASIC programming classes in high school, loved everything about
it. Although I didn't follow through with programming at the time, chose to be
a recording engineer/producer instead. many failed starts with java and html
books in the 90's. I find myself 45 and with a passion to really learn this
time. I started learning Processing 5 months ago with the only online
resources and a book.

It's absolutely one of the best things I've set out to learn. I find so many
similarities between music engineering and programming it's kinda crazy. As
many have said, It's never too old to learn... anything.

------
Kavehm
I agree with all of the comments here. This is the perfect time for you to
learn how to code, especially if you already have an idea/project you want to
work on. It won't be easy, but stick with it and you'll get there sooner
rather than never.

There are a lot of different resources (free and paid) that will teach you the
basics/fundamentals of coding and more...here are a few of the well-known ones
to get you started:

1- www.udacity.com 2- www.udemy.com 3- www.lynda.com 4- www.codecademy.com 5-
www.teamtreehouse.com

------
miriadis
Pleeease! You are only 23! I'm 42 and learning Erlang and Haskell! As it is
commonly said, never its too late.

Maybe you didn't choose the right programming language.

------
glass_of_water
If you have a hard time finding a structured way to learn and staying
motivated, you could try out Udacity's courses at www.udacity.com. They're set
up so that they're interactive, and they have courses for people of all skill
levels. You can start with CS101 if you feel that that's right for you and
then move on to whatever else you're interested in!

------
t0
Just do it. Your biggest problem is that you feel the need to come on here and
ask if it's what you should do. It is. Now do it.

------
coryl
I started at 24, probably same boat as you.

I wrote a blog post about how I learned:
[http://coryliu.com/post/42990233356/how-i-learned-to-
program...](http://coryliu.com/post/42990233356/how-i-learned-to-program-aka-
the-surest-way-to)

------
klaut
Why people think that with age the ability to learn new things diminishes?

You can ALWAYS learn new things, no matter how old you are.

I learned programming after the age of 25.

------
soneca
I am 33 and started to learn a month ago, I need some time to realise if I
"bloom". I am starting with front-end developing, it looks much more rewarding
to start of...

------
Skoofoo
Yep, it's too late. In fact, you shouldn't try to learn anything anymore,
especially if it involves fulfilling your dreams :)

------
doylemc
Before I opened this post I was expecting you to be very old. Get started
today. Honestly, it's never too late.

------
orangethirty
If you are serious about learning, and I mean really learning, send me an
email.

------
rblion
thanks everyone. I'm going to give it another go. I'm overthinking it. No
matter what happens, I'll always have HN for feedback and guidance.

------
barlo
It's never too late to start learning anything.

------
blufox
Noooooooo. Just start right away.....

------
Mz
I doubt age has anything to do with it. Poor fit with your learning style is
far more likely.

